# Knife pins or rivets



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm planning on making a new handle for a knife. I saw the procedure in a wood working mag and can't remember where they sourced the rivets to hold the handle halves together. Anyone have any ideas as to a source? 

Thanks
Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brian

Give McMaster a try I'm sure they will have what you want..

http://www.mcmaster.com/


=========



BrianS said:


> I'm planning on making a new handle for a knife. I saw the procedure in a wood working mag and can't remember where they sourced the rivets to hold the handle halves together. Anyone have any ideas as to a source?
> 
> Thanks
> Brian


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

They do knife rivets at lee vally if this of any help.
http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=1&p=40386&cat=3,41306,41327

Cheers
Pete


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Bj and Pete, both look to be great sources. 

Brian


----------



## Opa (Aug 11, 2007)

*rivet sources*

Check on the internet for what are called "cutler rivets". I've not found a source that would accept an order for less than $25.00. I redid a kitchen knife with copper harness rivets left over from days of yore. If you have a knifemaker in your area you might be able to buy the two or three rivets that you will need for each knife.


----------

